

NBC-Vista copy-protection snafu reminds us why DRM stinks - naish
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080514-nbc-vista-copy-protection-snafu-reminds-us-why-drm-stinks.html

======
josefresco
Author makes a good point about DRM controlling how we consume content and not
about fighting piracy. Kind of reminds me of the "war on drugs".

------
sjh
'Accidentally' turning on a broadcasting flag like this would be a quick-and-
dirty way of flushing out the (commercial) DVR solutions which don't obey it.

~~~
jcl
A quick-and-dirty way of _identifying_ solutions that don't obey it, perhaps.
However, according to Wikipedia, the broadcast flag hasn't been made a legal
requirement yet, so the "flushing out" may run the other way: consumers
migrating from flag-compliant solutions to non-compliant ones. The content
companies are running the risk of consumer activism by "testing the water" in
this manner.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_flag>

------
goofygrin
and this is why I use MythTV -- even with its warts.

